# The manual for the Canon EOS RP is now available for your reading pleasure



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2019)

> Canon has released the manual for the brand new Canon EOS RP for your reading pleasure. The EOS RP is expected to begin shipping over the next few weeks.
> Get the Canon EOS RP manual here



Continue reading...


----------



## hollybush (Feb 15, 2019)

603 pages. Instant fail, as far as I'm concerned.

I won't even read this one, but from other recent ones I already know that Canon don't write succinctly, repeat information, and omit information (have they _ever_ documented the flash compensation curve in evaluative metering?).

But more than that, the cameras are doing too much and are unnecessarily complicated to use.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 15, 2019)

USB charging is still via an optional adaptor and not at all useful feature unlike with competition which can charge via any battery packs. That is a massive disappointment for this camera claiming charging via USB.


----------



## Trey T (Feb 15, 2019)

The RP has manual crop mode


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 15, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> USB charging is still via an optional adaptor and not at all useful feature unlike with competition which can charge via any battery packs. That is a massive disappointment for this camera claiming charging via USB.



The R charges from anything that supports USB-PD, including powerbanks and battery packs, are you saying the RP is different?


----------



## mattshaheen (Feb 15, 2019)

Page 252 of the manual says 23.98fps is available when set to NTSC. Hopefully this includes 1080p!


----------



## Tom W (Feb 15, 2019)

hollybush said:


> 603 pages. Instant fail, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I won't even read this one, but from other recent ones I already know that Canon don't write succinctly, repeat information, and omit information (have they _ever_ documented the flash compensation curve in evaluative metering?).
> 
> But more than that, the cameras are doing too much and are unnecessarily complicated to use.



I'm curious as to why you'd think that a good, detailed manual is indicative of a failure. I want detailed information on how to use every function on the camera. 

I'm sure that there's a quick-start guide also included, that covers basic operation and features.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 15, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> The R charges from anything that supports USB-PD, including powerbanks and battery packs, are you saying the RP is different?


There is no mention of USB-PD support anywhere in mamual. There is a chapter dedicated to optional PD-E1 charger.


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 15, 2019)

mattshaheen said:


> Page 252 of the manual says 23.98fps is available when set to NTSC. Hopefully this includes 1080p!
> 
> View attachment 183145


It does not support 1080 at ~24FPS only at ~30FPS - according to a just released hand-on preview by Jared Polin at Froknowsphoto.com (search it on youtube). He makes it clear that (even though it's a 30 minute video) the video is not a review of the camera but a preview only. He is disappointed by Canon's continued designed-constraints in their video capabilities in their EOS DSLR and SLR (mirrorless) cameras. But his impression of the feel, use, and stills capabilities of the camera are very good. With video capability more designed for the "mom & pop shooters capturing the kiddos" (my paraphrase) rather than as a second ("B", or even "C") body for serious video shooters.


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 15, 2019)

Tom W said:


> I'm curious as to why you'd think that a good, detailed manual is indicative of a failure. I want detailed information on how to use every function on the camera.
> 
> I'm sure that there's a quick-start guide also included, that covers basic operation and features.



I don't understand knocking a large manual...? Having purchased and owned Canon products for the past nearly 30 years, their manuals all have a ToC and are typically well-laid-out. With basic operation info towards the front and more complex, advanced functions deeper into the manual. And with the addition of video capabilities going back around 12-15 years, this nearly doubled the size of the manual because now you have a large section devoted to the video capabilities and functions...


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 15, 2019)

hollybush said:


> 603 pages. Instant fail, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I won't even read this one, but from other recent ones I already know that Canon don't write succinctly, repeat information, and omit information (have they _ever_ documented the flash compensation curve in evaluative metering?).
> 
> But more than that, the cameras are doing too much and are unnecessarily complicated to use.



PDF viewers usually have a search function accessible via Ctrl+f and then you can click "Next" or "Back" to skim through the document ... its 2019


----------



## 1Zach1 (Feb 15, 2019)

mattshaheen said:


> Page 252 of the manual says 23.98fps is available when set to NTSC. Hopefully this includes 1080p!
> 
> View attachment 183145


If you look st the Performance Data section, page 585 specifically, it only shows that for 4K.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 15, 2019)

CR Guy: Thanks for providing the link, very helpful for decision making.

I intended to use the RP for Full HD with e.g. the 10-22 in crop mode to have a real "16mm" lens + 4k if I need it (possible).

But Full HD is NOT possible. I do not see any reason why this is impossible - makes me stay with the M50 until I really need 4k.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 15, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> The R charges from anything that supports USB-PD, including powerbanks and battery packs, are you saying the RP is different?



Never heard about it but I am 5...10 years behind with most computer equipment. Interesting features are provided by USB-PD with flexible voltages and currents and data communication to set them! The PD power supply from Canon seems expensive but those from other manufacturers and USB-PS powerbanks aren't really cheap. But it's good to know that there is mobile power source available.

And the manual states: "you can charge battery pack ..." - not you "must use this specific ..."

EDIT: Hopefully it does not conflict with guarantee !


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 15, 2019)

I haven't found any information about setting the IS effectivity (lens and myself) for Av mode

One example of my problem:
M50 chooses 1/250 sec @200mm with the EF 70-200 IS f/4 before it cranks up the ISO (IS is on) I would prefer that you can set maybe 3 stops IS effectivity to let it go to 1/30 sec before it cranks up ISO. - Or more general 3 stops below 1/<focal length * 1.25> or so.

Does anyone of you know a camera where you have control over such a setting?


----------



## LDS (Feb 15, 2019)

If I read correctly 4K uses contrast AF and not DPAF?


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 15, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> There is no mention of USB-PD support anywhere in mamual. There is a chapter dedicated to optional PD-E1 charger.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 15, 2019)

mb66energy said:


> I haven't found any information about setting the IS effectivity (lens and myself) for Av mode
> 
> One example of my problem:
> M50 chooses 1/250 sec @200mm with the EF 70-200 IS f/4 before it cranks up the ISO (IS is on) I would prefer that you can set maybe 3 stops IS effectivity to let it go to 1/30 sec before it cranks up ISO. - Or more general 3 stops below 1/<focal length * 1.25> or so.
> ...


The 1DX MkII allows you to adjust the focal length/shutter speed equation for auto ISO.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 15, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> The 1DX MkII allows you to adjust the focal length/shutter speed equation for auto ISO.



Thanks for the fast replay: So maybe that feature doesn't trickle from the 1DX mk ii into the M50 via firmware update soon


----------



## hollybush (Feb 15, 2019)

Tom W said:


> I'm curious as to why you'd think that a good, detailed manual is indicative of a failure. I want detailed information on how to use every function on the camera.



Bearing in mind that I have not read this one, but only most of the R, and all of the manuals for the 5D Mk IV, 1DX Mk II, Sony α9, and Nikon 850 (because I was considering all those cameras) and am assuming this is like the one for the R :

The Canon R and 5D Mk IV manuals are neither good nor detailed. They aren't good because they are repetitive (sometimes on the very next page), bury key information in cryptic footnotes, and don't explain the concepts behind what's going on. For example, I'm left to guess what on earth "Highlight Tone Priority" might be based on the footnote that ISOs below 200 become unavailable. They aren't detailed, omitting bread-and-butter information like the program curve and the adjustments the camera makes by default to fill flash ratio based on EV. They are certainly long, patronising, and heavy on space-padding graphics.

From a consumer point of view, I have a limited amount of patience with new devices. I managed to read the Nikon D850 manual from start to finish in one sitting and am confident that if you handed me one and a lens without the manual I could now take it on a holiday and operate it with no problems. The manual is well written and describes a well thought out interface, and because the interface is well thought out it is bound to be easier to describe. There is no way I would dare try that with any recent Canon camera.

The 1Dx II manual was a bit easier for me because I've been using earlier 1 series Canons for a long time, so I can't judge with a fresh mind how good or bad it was. I did think the whole business of AF cases was overhead I, and the manual, could do without.

Is there Stockholm syndrome here? Do people really think it is normal and reasonable for the aperture control to jump around between wheels depending on what mode the camera is in? It doesn't do that on the Nikon, so they don't have to spend two pages explaining it. Why does anyone think it's OK for Canon to arbitrarily restrict what function you can map to the programmable buttons, to the extent that they have to put a huge table of the allowed options in the manual?

And every feature you add you have to describe. Fv mode is a classic case. An utterly pointless feature which damages usability and the readability of the manual.

Setting aside video modes, on-camera raw conversion and stuff like that, the stills part of a camera manual should not be longer than 10 pages. Any more, and there is either something wrong with the manual or the camera design.

And generally speaking, the way this should be done is to write those 10 pages first and then design the camera around them. Then you would have the 10 pages, and, therefore, the final manual would be 10 pages. That's why I think the state of Canon's manuals is indicative of the state of their camera design, and why I pay so much attention to manual quality for things like cameras (and washing machines, vacuum cleaners, and home cinema gear).



> I'm sure that there's a quick-start guide also included, that covers basic operation and features.



That might be fine if the camera came with sensible defaults, but none of my Canon cameras did.



mb66energy said:


> PDF viewers usually have a search function accessible via Ctrl+f and then you can click "Next" or "Back" to skim through the document ... its 2019



I'm not the slightest bit interested in using the manual as a reference. I want to read the manual once from start to end to understand how to use the camera and then never bother with the manual again.

I suspect there may be people who like to mine gadgets for "exciting" new features, but I'm not one of them, and I want a camera to be simple to operate.


----------



## knight427 (Feb 16, 2019)

mb66energy said:


> I haven't found any information about setting the IS effectivity (lens and myself) for Av mode
> 
> One example of my problem:
> M50 chooses 1/250 sec @200mm with the EF 70-200 IS f/4 before it cranks up the ISO (IS is on) I would prefer that you can set maybe 3 stops IS effectivity to let it go to 1/30 sec before it cranks up ISO. - Or more general 3 stops below 1/<focal length * 1.25> or so.
> ...



I’m not sure what the M50 has for modes and dials but on my 6D I would shoot in Manual, select Auto ISO, leave it at f/4 and use my dial to control shutter. Of course this assumes you intend to leave the aperture alone.


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 16, 2019)

knight427 said:


> I’m not sure what the M50 has for modes and dials but on my 6D I would shoot in Manual, select Auto ISO, leave it at f/4 and use my dial to control shutter. Of course this assumes you intend to leave the aperture alone.



Canon has a feature in their flagship lines where you can set how auto-iso interacts with shutter speed. I which the M50 had that, 1/60s doesn't work to well for pictures of my 2 year old with the 32mm at f1.4, 1/160s or faster is needed.
So I use your trick of using M mode


----------



## Andrei (Feb 16, 2019)

Spend 30 minutes to read an you will understand that eos rp is a all around better camera then 6d and 6d2...more customizable camera...better af system...
The only downside i see is battery and top dislplay. 
Once you set your buttons... I think this camera can be a faster user interface. 
I set up every camera only for Av and M mode...iso manual or auto ( in Av you can set the limit shutter speed and a iso range) and after you play only with exposure compensation. Huge speed up interface. 
I use 6d and the only buttons that i use are back af, iso button, drive mode, shutter speed (in M mode) and kelvins for WB. 
If this camera will have 13 stops DR thanks to the new digic 8...for the money... I think this will be the best afordable ff camera. 
Hope that rp will have grip and converter included in package. 
A do weddings as a pro photographer and i hesitate to by R or 5d4. 
Single point af it's not a deal breacker. Stop complaining...we have now a more robust af and quality overall at the same price like 6d when was first anounce. 
Here is an examole of 6d with 35 f2 is usm downsized at 2 megapixels. 
We must learn how to drive the camere... Not camera to drive us. 
Yes...technology can help you but in the end...you metter more. 
Did you know that in manual flash 6d can sync at 1/200 (no hss) with no problem and the specs give 1/180?


----------



## Viggo (Feb 16, 2019)

knight427 said:


> I’m not sure what the M50 has for modes and dials but on my 6D I would shoot in Manual, select Auto ISO, leave it at f/4 and use my dial to control shutter. Of course this assumes you intend to leave the aperture alone.


With the R you can simply set the lowest shutter (and higher)speed you want in Av with Auto ISO. I ALWAYS set a desired lower shutter speed.


----------



## knight427 (Feb 16, 2019)

Viggo said:


> With the R you can simply set the lowest shutter (and higher)speed you want in Av with Auto ISO. I ALWAYS set a desired lower shutter speed.



That’s cool, I don’t suppose it rembers setings lens to lens, does it? I should pull out the 6D manual to see if I already have this feature. I had a steep learning curve as the 6D was my first foray into non-auto photography.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 16, 2019)

knight427 said:


> That’s cool, I don’t suppose it rembers setings lens to lens, does it? I should pull out the 6D manual to see if I already have this feature. I had a steep learning curve as the 6D was my first foray into non-auto photography.


Not sure, but I have that setting on My Menu and change it independently of lens, I change it to what i shoot.


----------



## danfaz (Feb 16, 2019)

hollybush said:


> 603 pages. Instant fail, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> But more than that, the cameras are doing too much and are unnecessarily complicated to use.



I imagine you are of the minority that says the manual says too much, and esp. that the camera does too much. Not a dig by any means, just completely opposite of the masses that say this camera doesn't do enough.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 16, 2019)

knight427 said:


> I’m not sure what the M50 has for modes and dials but on my 6D I would shoot in Manual, select Auto ISO, leave it at f/4 and use my dial to control shutter. Of course this assumes you intend to leave the aperture alone.



I understand - but you use M mode.

I use Av mode because it is a good automatic mode for slow moving subjects where you control the aperture as the dominant variable for the image while the rest is selected automatically. The M50 has only one control dial so M mode is not very comfortable and the matrix exposure measurement is very good in modern cameras so I omitted spot measurement.
And if you use single shot AF I think the M50 has AF point linked exposure control: Setting the AF point to a darker object lifts the exposure to the correct value!


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 16, 2019)

hollybush said:


> [...] I'm not the slightest bit interested in using the manual as a reference. I want to read the manual once from start to end to understand how to use the camera and then never bother with the manual again.
> 
> I suspect there may be people who like to mine gadgets for "exciting" new features, but I'm not one of them, and I want a camera to be simple to operate.



Ah, o.k. I understand - that is a totally different way than my procedures with modern cameras which are, and that's a sad thing in my opinion, fat in terms of features. On the other way I understand the camera manufacturers cannot produce MY SPECIAL camera so they have to obeye a lot of different user types.
Canon does well with the custom menues where you are free to configure and name them. A workaround but it works. My dream is a camera where you can design a complete menu layout on a PC and download it to the camera. Give the camera three additional menu "banks" for your personal menues and leave always access to the standard menu. Memory chips are dirty cheap. But I think it will be a dream because such a "Menu creator" software isn't easy to program if everything must finally work together on a tool (the camera).

In my case I initially look, if a cameras has the basic features I need for my type of photography. I order it and than I check later during photography if settings are possible. By digging into the menu or by searching in a PDF document.


----------



## RGF (Feb 16, 2019)

Reading pleasure. Someone must have a strange sense of humor.


----------



## Adelino (Feb 17, 2019)

Andrei said:


> Spend 30 minutes to read an you will understand that eos rp is a all around better camera then 6d and 6d2...more customizable camera...better af system...
> The only downside i see is battery and top dislplay.
> Once you set your buttons... I think this camera can be a faster user interface.
> I set up every camera only for Av and M mode...iso manual or auto ( in Av you can set the limit shutter speed and a iso range) and after you play only with exposure compensation. Huge speed up interface.
> ...



The DIGIC 8 processor will not have any impact on the DR. DR is inherent in the sensor, No amount of processing will change it.


----------



## DTibor (Feb 17, 2019)

FramerMCB said:


> It does not support 1080 at ~24FPS only at ~30FPS - according to a just released hand-on preview by Jared Polin at Froknowsphoto.com (search it on youtube). He makes it clear that (even though it's a 30 minute video) the video is not a review of the camera but a preview only. He is disappointed by Canon's continued designed-constraints in their video capabilities in their EOS DSLR and SLR (mirrorless) cameras. But his impression of the feel, use, and stills capabilities of the camera are very good. With video capability more designed for the "mom & pop shooters capturing the kiddos" (my paraphrase) rather than as a second ("B", or even "C") body for serious video shooters.



Jared and many other youtubers just does not know how Canon cameras work. If you switch over to PAL you get 25 and 50 fps, see at 6:44


----------

